# Micro USB - USB Kabel gesucht (flexibel)



## ZET (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute suche ein Micro USB Kabel was möglichst Flexibel ist und dazu noch recht gut aussieht.
Hab als USB Kabel schon ein Mini USB Kabel von ViaBlue und suche etwas ähnliches mit Micro USB.
Hier mal als Beispiel: ViaBlue™ KR-2 Silver USB-Kabel 2.0 A/MINI-B | versilbert | dreifache Abschirmung


----------



## milesdavis (15. Oktober 2011)

Wozu brauchst du es?
Reicht ein simples schwarz nicht?

Mein Vorschlag: Kauf dir ein günstiges und sleeve es selbst! Ist kinderleicht, Anleitungen findest du hier auch zuhauf! Auch verschiedene Farben gibt es!


----------



## ZET (16. Oktober 2011)

Für Elektrogeräte 

Zum Laden meines Handys, Headset (PC u. Handy), Digicam, Mouse usw...

Suche aber ein Flexibles Kabel da ich auch öfters mal vergesse meine Mouse (G700) zuladen und dann mit Kabel arbeite und spiele
und mich die relativ starren Kabel die da bei sind extrem Stören.

Mit sleeven wäre eine Idee nur muss ich erstmal ein recht Flexibles Kabel finden.

Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Nokia Kabel (Nokia CA-101) hier? Nokia CA-101 Datenkabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es ist ca. 1m lang was reichen sollte und es sieht recht flexibel und hochwertig aus im vergleich zu denn meisten.


----------



## TobiasClaren (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.

Ich suche auch so ein Kabel.
Das letzte war ziemlich starr.
Das scheint bei den Kabeln ab 1,29 Euro normal zu sein.
So etwas kannte ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht.
Also dass es solch schlechte Qualität gibt.
Denn zuvor waren die Kabel immer recht flexibel. Haben die Chinesen etwa einen noch billigeren Kunststoff entdeckt  ?
Vom Hersteller beigelegte Kabel sind viel flexibler.
Nokia, Apple usw..


Hier die nach Preis sortierte Liste:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=micro%20usb%20%28kabel%2Ccable%29&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&LH_PrefLoc=2&_fln=1&_sop=15&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

Habt ihr da die erste Preisempfehlung eines flexiblen Kabels?
So um die 1,8m wären in Ordnung.

EDIT:
1,2m "CA-101" von Nokia ist recht flexibel (kenne das, suche aber für ein zu verkaufendes Telefon Ersatz) und wenn man wartet aus China mit 1,01 Euro auch mit am günstigsten.


----------



## Exception (5. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe das Nokia Kabel noch herumliegen, finde es aber vergleichsweise steif. Da ist das Kabel von meinem Google Nexus S wesentlich flexibler und hat auch kompaktere Stecker.


----------

